# High Tech Highway Tunnels Set To Open in CA



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 24, 2013)

The state-of-the-art tunnels that are going to replace a section of CA Highway 1 at the infamous Devil's Sllide south of San Francisco are set to open soon. These tunnels were



> ...the first in the U.S. designed and built with an Austrian technique, have a Euro-glossiness to them...


 More details are here.


----------

